# Are you able to have a committed relationship without oral sex?



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

This thread is a variation of the other thread, and the perspective is very different. Basically:

Is oral sex necessary, if you are going to have THE relationship? Can there be a relationship for you, lasting the rest of your life, without oral sex?

Discuss.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Spin-off! :laughing:

I'm going to say, I hope not but I'm sure I can find a way to compromise if I get everything else. :wink:


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

hahahaha, no, it's not necessary :tongue::crazy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh wow. Um... I guess, but I really enjoy doing that. ...so yeah.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

I couldn't care much less about oral sex on me (just not my thing, if they like it, then fine), but I'd still have a few issues. 

*First*, I wouldn't want to date some hopeless vanilla, unless they were interested in breaking out. 

*Second*, I like giving... so yeah :tongue:


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I suppose this would fit within the realm of things that could be possible.

But I wouldn't exactly be happy about it, either as the non-giver or non-receiver.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I wouldn't prefer it, but I would be okay with it, as long as we were sexually intimate in other ways. It wouldn't be a huge frustration for me and there would be no resentment; maybe just a slight initial disappointment.


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

put it this way: i don't want a relationship without sexual stuff. oral, intercourse, w/e, i want it. it's just important to me.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

OrangeAppled said:


> I wouldn't prefer it, but I would be okay with it, as long as we were sexually intimate in other ways. It wouldn't be a huge frustration for me and there would be no resentment; maybe just a slight initial disappointment.


"sugar pie honey bunch....." :blushed:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I am too uptight to allow oral sex to be done to me often, but I still give oral from time to time. I haven't had a problem with it...

I prefer penetration to oral...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

slowriot said:


> "sugar pie honey bunch....." :blushed:


Are you serenading me? :blushed: :laughing:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Why would you bring up such a depressing topic?


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

I could, but id rather have a partner that open to this. It just too much fun.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

All I can say is that it would suck. Or, rather, it would NOT suck, and that would be precisely the problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Ungweliante said:


> Is oral sex necessary, if you are going to have THE relationship?


Yes. Definitely.



> Can there be a relationship for you, lasting the rest of your life, without oral sex?


No. Definitely not.


.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

what are you talking about, I'm legendary when it comes to oral sex, of course I must have it, in both directions :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I could live without oral sex quite easily. My rule when it comes to oral sex (although I've never actually had sex of any kind before) is that if she performs oral sex on me, I'll perform oral sex on her so that we both give and take.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Awww! That's a sweet idea. The only serious problem I can see with it is this: what do you do if she likes giving, but doesn't like receiving, and you like receiving? Do you let her do it, or does it still feel one-sided even though she gets pleasure out of it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

snail said:


> Awww! That's a sweet idea. The only serious problem I can see with it is this: what do you do if she likes giving, but doesn't like receiving, and you like receiving? Do you let her do it, or does it still feel one-sided even though she gets pleasure out of it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have no idea, to be honest.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow I thought this was a joke thread. no I don't think it is required...


----------



## Medea (Jun 5, 2010)

It's not necessary but it sure is amazing. 
I've had relationships where the guy would not go down on me or let me go down on him much. I'm pretty sure it was a comfort thing and they were too afraid to get that close with me. Oral isn't for everyone.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I would enjoy giving far more than receiving, personally. Oral sex doesn't seem as interesting as other forms of sexual activity.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't really have any strict rules on it. I don't like the idea that if one gives the other has to, which seems kind of arbitrary and false equality "I do something I enjoy for you therefore you have to do something you _don't_ enjoy for me." Sex is a weird thing and a lot of people have hangups and I have no problem being respectful of them. I'd prefer leaving it to things we both enjoy, period. As long as there is intimacy and the relationship is healthy, something as minor as a dislike of oral is, well, minor. Anyway, there are lots of other things; be creative... I really can't imagine being more attached to a sexual act than a person, particularly a person I like enough to have sex with.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I cannot have a relationship without oral sex, both giving and receiving.


----------



## Medea (Jun 5, 2010)

I like pleasing my partner. It is nice to have that kind of attention sometimes too though!


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven (Jul 16, 2010)

BehindSmile said:


> I am too uptight to allow oral sex to be done to me often, but I still give oral from time to time. I haven't had a problem with it...
> 
> *I prefer penetration to oral...*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Totally with you on that.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

A relationship..._without _oral sex?

That just sounds terrible. :sad:


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

This is tough. I think I'd sacrifice that for "the one" (if there is such a thing), but the fact that that person isn't giving enough to, well, give- suggests that they wouldn't be the one. So, no. 


Also, it's too damn fun to give up.


----------

